# Apron Recommendations??



## drewva (Jun 21, 2013)

I just purchased a really classic lightweight kitchen apron from Amazon - I'm loving that it has a professional chef look about it. It's very lightweight with twin pockets and an adjustable neck.
see:
Amazon.com: Bib Apron Striped with Pockets - Kitchen and Restaurant Apron for Men and Women - Perfect for Chef and Restaurant Uniforms - Chef Wear for All Cooking, Grill and Barbeque Uses - Black Apron with White Pinstripe 27 Inches X 31.5 Inches: Ho

Does anyone have any other recommendations for Aprons?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Drew, welcome to DC.

I never gave a lot of thought to aprons.  The one you bought looks really nice.  I have a white one my SO bought for me.

I tend to go with all white dish towels and cloths and the apron.  This allows me to toss them all in the washer with a cup of bleach to sanitize them during the washing.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 21, 2013)

I like heavy duty shop type aprons like what printers and machinists use.  I can use them for anything, including cooking.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 21, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I like heavy duty shop type aprons like what printers and machinists use.  I can use them for anything, including cooking.



Me, too.  I have a heavy-duty almost canvas one that I love.  It ties at my neck so I can adjust it high enough to get nearly complete coverage, which is especially nice when frying foods.

Mine is a khaki color but I still put it in the hot bleach wash with my whites.  Guess it's color-fast because it's yet to lose its color.

As for pockets, they really don't matter much to me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2013)

Your apron is very nice!  I made a few aprons out of canvas painter's drop cloths.  Lots of pockets, and the cost was almost nothing.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 21, 2013)

I've had a few of those. Definitely durable.

Now that I'm El'Cheapo Miser. I make my own. Now I can have specific styles with or without pockets placed that are more convenient for whatever I happen to be doing at the time. Most of the materials are recycled items from around the house. Oh, and hubby's closet. 

Free Apron Patterns to Sew | AllFreeSewing.com


----------



## roadfix (Jun 21, 2013)

Speaking of pockets, my printers' apron I once had had a zillion pockets.


----------



## chopper (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a Pampered Chef apron I have had for years.  It has two nice big pockets and has warn well.  Yours is much nicer looking.  Mine is just plain denim. I really like the pin stripe!  For me it just needs to have pockets and cover well.  Looks like the one you have picked does just that!


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 21, 2013)

I still use an old white cotton twill pattern maker's apron, from my father in law, who made bottle patterns for the mold shop for Coca Cola, in Alton, Illinois. From the White Pine Lumber Company, an advertising freebie. Has grommets to attach neck and waist straps, but I use two pieces of cotton clothesline, and run them crossed over each other in the back, left waist to right neck and vice versa. Makes it one size fits all and no tying or untying. I also have a couple of black cotton Kinko's aprons. When they moved their main office, they sold a bunch of stuff, including new aprons for a buck apiece.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought two aprons at the restaurant supply store, one red and one black. I bought two because one is always going to be in the dirty clothes hamper. The only requirements I have are:

1. The apron has to be cotton

2. The strings have to be long enough to tie in front.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 21, 2013)

It's nice to see that some folks have the brain power to use an apron.

I have a nice denim one but I usually end up with what I'm cooking on whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 21, 2013)

drewva said:


> I just purchased a really classic lightweight kitchen apron from Amazon - I'm loving that it has a professional chef look about it. It's very lightweight with twin pockets and an adjustable neck.
> see:
> Amazon.com: Bib Apron Striped with Pockets - Kitchen and Restaurant Apron for Men and Women - Perfect for Chef and Restaurant Uniforms - Chef Wear for All Cooking, Grill and Barbeque Uses - Black Apron with White Pinstripe 27 Inches X 31.5 Inches: Ho
> 
> Does anyone have any other recommendations for Aprons?


Big (so it covers as much of you as possible) with long waist ties (so you can tie them round and fasten in front so you can tuck in a tea/dish towel and have it to hand when you need to dry your hands or get something hot out of the oven), big pockets and (I'm almost ashamed to say this) I like it to be of a colour to co-ordinate with my kitchen. Oh, and not made of PVC -too stiff and anything spilt on it runs down onto your feet.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 21, 2013)

We have Masterchef aprons


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> We have Masterchef aprons



  Of course, Kylie!


----------



## JMediger (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a couple older, full body style, flea market finds that I've made patterns of and now sew them myself.  I always use 100% cotton and have started adding a double thickness of fabric about knee level so I can use it as a hotpad to grab pans or tins out of the oven or a handle on the stove with.  I have a couple thin cotton, "dress" aprons that I put on when I'm done with the main cooking and still want an apron.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2013)

i wish i bothered with aprons at times. i have a few that sit in the cupboard over the stove that collect dust, as cool as they are. i normally just try to avoid splashes and close contact. deftly,as i'd like to think falsely of myself.

a white lab smock might be a better choice if i had my choice.  i have a few white and grey ones that with an erruptive pot of tomato sauce would make me look like a mad scientist. 

but the clothes that get stained from cooking become garden, yard, or otherwise "work" clothes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 22, 2013)

I was able to get a couple basic bib aprons for around $5 when we had the Stevens Fabric Outlet in town.  Also got tons of hand towels for the kitchen for a buck or two each.  The aprons pretty much hang on an antique drying rack I have in the kitchen because I usually reach for one of Himself's old oxford dress shirts.  Not only can I button as much as I need to make sure I'm protected (like neck-to-hem for spaghetti!) but I have the sleeves folded so that they end just below my elbow bend, maybe even a bit closer to my wrist.  That way my arms are protected from most splatters too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Of course, Kylie!



 

We are addicted to the show, we just had to have the aprons and it makes us "really feel" like we are a Masterchef


----------

